# Acekard Announced!



## shaunj66 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Acekard Announced!*

New slot 1 DS backup kit







A new contender to the new generation of slot 1 DS backup kits has been announced - the *Acekard*.



 



As you can clearly see, the Acekard is currently still in prototype stages, but a list of features have been announced. Let's take a look:
"NDS real card size
Uses micro SD cards
Works on any model DS
FlashMe/PassMe not required
Low power consumption
Supports clean ROMs - no patching
100% compatible with all games
No slowdowns in game"
No more information is currently known, but we'll update you as soon as we get it!
For more photos, click your way into this thread.

Source: yyJoy


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 22, 2006)

I think they should of waited with pictures until it doesn't look like it was put together with Scotch Tape...

Oh wait, AceKard!? The offical flash cart of Mortal Kombat!


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 22, 2006)

Alright, a slot 1 card with SD storage, now that looks interesting.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Sep 22 2006 said:


> I think they should of waited with pictures until it doesn't look like it was put together with Scotch Tape...
> 
> Oh wait, AceKard!? The offical flash cart of Mortal Kombat!Â



Wrong, Gaisuto! It's actually the official flash cart of... you guessed it... me!


----------



## Extreme Coder (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice. A new slot-1 flashcard. Looks like things will be heating up in the slot-1 scene
Speaking of which, why does the feature list sound to similar to the DS-Xtreme? If it does support the touted features, then DS-Xtreme will have some tough competition
Here's hoping it's not one of those flashcards released only in asia...


----------



## damnet (Sep 22, 2006)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Sep 22 2006 said:


> Alright, a slot 1 card with SD storage, now that looks interesting.




Well, it uses SD for memory and they say it won't require patching, so I say it's interesting, dslink have no passme capabilities and needs patching, dsxtreme has no expandable memory so...


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 22, 2006)

QUOTE(damnet @ Sep 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Sep 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, a slot 1 card with SD storage, now that looks interesting.
> ...


Exactly, but whether or not this product will see the light of day outside of China, and offer continuous updates/support is the deciding factor!


----------



## damnet (Sep 22, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(damnet @ Sep 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Sep 22 2006 said:
> ...



As long as the roms in fact don't need patching I think continuous updates won't be that needed.


----------



## Teun (Sep 22, 2006)

Uhoh, more choices.. Don't know what to buy anymore.. 

but it sounds great!


----------



## meangreenie (Sep 22, 2006)

I like the menu, looks fast and to the point ... I hope they don't 'gay' it up.


----------



## DownwardSpyral (Sep 22, 2006)

GUI looks sleek and efficient. I like the icon on the top screen.


----------



## x_comp (Sep 22, 2006)

Great! A DS-X with expandable memory! We still don't know if this "no patching required" feature will really hold up, though.


----------



## CatScam (Sep 22, 2006)

QUOTE(x_comp @ Sep 22 2006 said:


> Great! A DS-X with expandable memory! We still don't know if this "no patching required" feature will really hold up, though.


I agree x_comp, I’ve herd this a few times before then when the 
product hits, patching is required after all. But there’s always a first time.


----------



## tama_mog (Sep 22, 2006)

This is obviosuly the best solution but I'm not getting my hopes up on the no slowdown/no patching part.  I'll believe it when this product delivers its claims.  But if it does, I'll be first in line for a couple of them.


----------



## omegatr0n (Sep 22, 2006)

im going to wait for supercard slot one as it cant be too far off...


----------



## enarky (Sep 22, 2006)

Slot-1 MicroSD? Looks like we have a winner here.


----------



## Nocturno (Sep 22, 2006)

it looks promising..
the sticker and the dirt are the best part, hahaha..


----------



## tama_mog (Sep 22, 2006)

what's with all these posts like micro sd on slot 1 is a new thing, it's long out guys and it's called a ds-link.  what's special about this are the other claims.


----------



## Trune (Sep 22, 2006)

Of course, but claiming not to need flash/passme is king.


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Teun @ Sep 22 2006 said:


> Uhoh, more choices.. Don't know what to buy anymore..
> 
> but it sounds great!




Er Choices, NO WAY !

Gotta Catch Them All (All DS Flashcarts)!!!


let's see what do i still miss ?

Ow i know

EZ4 Lite
DS-Link

(You can always help me out in donating one of my missing flashcarts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

"Pokémon trading cards" NO WAY "DS Trading Flashkits" is the new Game !!!


----------



## adgloride (Sep 22, 2006)

This looks like the best slot 1 device so far.  I will wait till one of the other teams copy it and release their version of the device.  Either supercard, m3 etc....  At least you know with the supercard team or the M3 team that you'll get regular firmware updates and all the roms will work.  With this though will you need firmware updates?


----------



## Bram Stoker (Sep 22, 2006)

Looking at this from a hardware perspective, a "no patching" slot-1 solution with SD cards is simply physically impossible.

The SD cards and the required internal contention bus makes it impossible for the SD hardware to deliver the data to the DS card databus on time.

I can see this working with no patching for games like new super mario bros, nintendogs and the like as they have DS cards with some high latency.

But, for games with almost no latency (which is like 80% of all released DS games), it's just not gonna happen unless you use patching.

Those are my 2 cents.


----------



## misoup (Sep 23, 2006)

you are saying no patching is impossible to get without any slowdown, not totally no patching. The POS neoflash mk3 has been able to do no patching, but it had a lot of slowdown and compatibilty issues, but it is already done technology


----------



## Bram Stoker (Sep 23, 2006)

No, I'm saying, if the DS goes "hey acekard, give me data at offset 5000", the acekard will choke and go "DS pls wait !! WAIT !!" and the DS crashes.

How's that for lamen's terms?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 23, 2006)

QUOTE(meangreenie @ Sep 22 2006 said:


> I like the menu, looks fast and to the point ... I hope they don't 'gay' it up.Â




I hope it is good.

Anyway, off the point:

Why do people like you always say "GAY this" and "GAY that" ? Does that mean you are gay too ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, I think people are forced or just to use Gay this and that like they are homophobia or something.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Just wonder.


----------



## phoood (Sep 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Rockmangames @ Sep 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(meangreenie @ Sep 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the menu, looks fast and to the point ... I hope they don't 'gay' it up.Â
> ...



People who try to unveil the meaning of applying a derogatory lable such as "GAY" to non-inanimate objects are GAY.

Edit - YES, I HAVE A FEAR OF GAYS.  Finally, out of the closet.


----------



## XmemphistoX (Sep 23, 2006)

Haha, why do you have a fear of gays for?  Did they do something to you?  LOL!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 23, 2006)

I guess he is finally out of the closet and he is gay!? Congratulation.


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 23, 2006)

Willbe waiting for the reviews 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 any offica\ial homepage?


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 23, 2006)

Think this is the one:

http://acekard.com/


----------



## SlyGuy (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't think I need to say this, but since I always do, I may as well say it again.

Slot 1 solutions < Slot 2 solutions for many reasons.  They offer a FEW advantages with MAJOR drawbacks.

There is no real need for this type of product UNTIL more NDS games are released that use Slot 2 hardware addons (like the RAM pack) in conjunction with NDS games.  Until that time, you may as well get a cart that can play NDS and GBA games because there is simply no need for Slot 1 flashcarts.


----------



## neojei (Sep 23, 2006)

I prefer slot 1 just because you can just pop it in any DS and run it, there is no shell swapping needed to be done. I still have a DS Phat, also have a DS Lite. My friends all have either a Lite or Phat, we'd rather save a few bucks getting a slot 1 solution that has flashme, and we can also buy at a bulk price, lol. GBA...there's like very few games for the GBA that are worth playing imo, there's some great ones, but I've lived this long without even touching them, I'm sure I can get buy without playing those games.


----------



## xflash (Sep 23, 2006)

hmm seems nice guess i should finally ask ninto to repair my ds lite's slot 1. does anyone know when it will be relased


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 23, 2006)

Wonder what size will it be


----------



## lurker (Sep 23, 2006)

QUOTE(kohkindachi @ Sep 23 2006 said:


> Wonder what size will it be


"Real DS card size"?

Or do you mean storage? Because it uses micro SD, which has a max size of 2GB currently, but you can always use more than one.


----------



## kalimero (Sep 23, 2006)

QUOTE(GamerGuyDude @ Sep 23 2006 said:


> I don't think I need to say this, but since I always do, I may as well say it again.
> 
> Slot 1 solutions < Slot 2 solutions for many reasons.Â They offer a FEW advantages with MAJOR drawbacks.
> 
> There is no real need for this type of product UNTIL more NDS games are released that use Slot 2 hardware addons (like the RAM pack) in conjunction with NDS games.Â Until that time, you may as well get a cart that can play NDS and GBA games because there is simply no need for Slot 1 flashcarts.



Then why the hell did you buy a NDS? I have played GBA games ages ago with my normal GBA and GBA SP. DS is the future.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Sep 23, 2006)

To the guy who's talking about SD speed problems, NinjaDS and DSLink are apparently both working with pretty high compatibilty...


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 23, 2006)

Read the final review of DSLink, there seems to be a few functions that it lacks, hope Acekard can have it all. Regarding price....what you pay is what you get. I guess i'm willing to pay more if it's really good.


----------



## xenon (Sep 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Bram Stoker @ Sep 23 2006 said:


> Looking at this from a hardware perspective, a "no patching" slot-1 solution with SD cards is simply physically impossible.
> [...]


Why would patching prevent slowdowns? If you say that just because until now clean-rom solutions had slowdowns, I'm not that convinced...


----------



## kobewan (Sep 23, 2006)

AFAIK, all no patch solutions actually patch on the fly.This is why there isn't the kind of slowdown that Bram was talking about. They don't run completely clean dumps, which is why single card play still doesn't work perfectly. Its just about removing the hassle of PC side software.


----------



## melloncollie (Sep 23, 2006)

QUOTE(GamerGuyDude @ Sep 22 2006 said:


> I don't think I need to say this, but since I always do, I may as well say it again.
> 
> Slot 1 solutions < Slot 2 solutions for many reasons.Â They offer a FEW advantages with MAJOR drawbacks.
> 
> There is no real need for this type of product UNTIL more NDS games are released that use Slot 2 hardware addons (like the RAM pack) in conjunction with NDS games.Â Until that time, you may as well get a cart that can play NDS and GBA games because there is simply no need for Slot 1 flashcarts.


What's your logic behind that statement?


----------



## IxthusTiger (Sep 23, 2006)

You don't have to agree with him, but his logic is fine.

Also, I've never had a problem with download play on Supercard CF nor EZFlash4.


----------



## livefigga (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah I agree using the gba slot is just better at the moment, you get to play nds and gba games, plus as of now it seems the gba slot hardware devices are more compatible with homebrew. Besides, not all of us with a DS started with a gba so maybe we want to go back and play some of the classics like yoshis island, the zeldas and etc whcih these new flash carts aren't capable of doing, right now.


----------



## shtonkalot (Sep 24, 2006)

QUOTE(GamerGuyDude @ Sep 23 2006 said:


> There is no real need for this type of product UNTIL more NDS games are released that use Slot 2 hardware addons (like the RAM pack) in conjunction with NDS games.Â Until that time, you may as well get a cart that can play NDS and GBA games because there is simply no need for Slot 1 flashcarts.


Meh, Or do what all the cool kids are doing and get both!

Oh, and by cool kids I mean me!


----------



## SlyGuy (Sep 24, 2006)

QUOTE(kalimero @ Sep 23 2006 said:


> QUOTE(GamerGuyDude @ Sep 23 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I need to say this, but since I always do, I may as well say it again.
> ...



Some of us don't have a GBA.  The NDS gives us the best of both worlds.  Also, new games are coming out everyday on GBA.  A new game may come out that you want to play, and you'll need a Slot 2 flashcart to do it.  If you already have a Slot 2 flashcart, which I'm assuming you do, then chances are it can already do everything that a Slot 1 cart can and more.  So why dish out another CAD$150 to get something that offers less?

Though I must say, to the poster that mentioned using the cart with both his Phat and Lite, that he sure has a good reason.  Though you could just buy another Slot 2 for a lower price.


----------



## |WickeD&#12 (Sep 24, 2006)

i would have to agree with gamerguy here i mean i got the DSphat for one reason to play mario64 but since the evolution of flash carts and with a ez4 lite and my dsl, i have prolly played as many if not more gba games than nds games (catching up on backlog) and they still come out with gba games just as much as ds games. so imo if you really want a good flash cart id still go with slot2. but this does look nice i cant wait till there is more use for the slot2 than a rumble pack cause by the time these slot1 cards will have advanced enough to make em worth it. though acekards the best so far it seems like.


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Anyone know if it plays media such as music and movies?


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 25, 2006)

GamerGuyDude is right I think, on the "best of both worlds" thing slot 2 has going for it. But I'll buy something like this anyway since I have a fixed-memory card right now, and would like a removable media option. Why not buy a slot one card and fill it with DS games, and movies and whatnot, and use the slot 2 card for a giant wad of GBA games? All that, with nothing "sticking out" would be awesome.

And btw, I don't care if they "gay it up", as long as they let me un-gay it, then re-gay it to my ambiguously heterosexual specifications.


----------



## SlyGuy (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> GamerGuyDude is right I think, on the "best of both worlds" thing slot 2 has going for it. But I'll buy something like this anyway since I have a fixed-memory card right now, and would like a removable media option. Why not buy a slot one card and fill it with DS games, and movies and whatnot, and use the slot 2 card for a giant wad of GBA games? All that, with nothing "sticking out" would be awesome.
> 
> And btw, I don't care if they "gay it up", as long as they let me un-gay it, then re-gay it to my ambiguously heterosexual specifications.



You know, I was thinking the same thing since I currently have a G6 lite.  The only thing is that (at least for the DSlink) a flashed DS will reroute the DS to Slot 2 everytime, so you have to pull out the G6 lite to make the Slot 1 cart work.  However, having seen a video of them selecting the AceKard (or was it DSXtreme?) from the main Nintendo menu like you would do for a regular DS game, perhaps holding select+start when you boot, you will be able to launch these carts without pulling out your Slot 2 flashcart.

However, as I said before, I see this card as a "nice to have" rather than a "must have" since I get all the major functions of these cards out of my G6 lite.  Perhaps if the Wii/PS3 weren't on the horizon I would have more money to throw at the DS.  Right now, I'm pinching my pennies for next gen consoles!  If the Slot 2 begins to see more use in conjunction with DS games, I may reconsider.  Until then:

2 Wii Controllers > Slot 1 flashcart


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(GamerGuyDude @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> However, as I said before, I see this card as a "nice to have" rather than a "must have" since I get all the major functions of these cards out of my G6 lite.Â Perhaps if the Wii/PS3 weren't on the horizon I would have more money to throw at the DS.Â Right now, I'm pinching my pennies for next gen consoles!Â If the Slot 2 begins to see more use in conjunction with DS games, I may reconsider.Â Until then:
> 
> 2 Wii Controllers > Slot 1 flashcartÂ



I got a G6, but it lacks something - the internal battery and the save functions. If Acekard has something better, i'll choose that.


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hope it's released soon cuz I need a flash kit ASAP. This seems to be the best choice since I really only want to use one slot and keep the original GBA dust cover. If it can play media and save games without power cycling (like M3), it's a winner for me. If not, I might have to go with the M3.


----------



## mikeymikesmods (Sep 26, 2006)

I have read alot about the GUI being a bit of a let down...

So I look on the website acekard and found this? *DIY?? DIY interface*

You think this means we can build our own GUIs?


----------



## _DiGiTaL_ (Sep 27, 2006)

Looking forward to this Acekard as far as the NO Patching goes im not sure about it on Acekard or DS-X but it seems i would rather have Acekard over the DS-xtreme cause of its exspandable storage no crap 512mb limit. I'm sure 512mb is enough for some people but not me i like to have a variety of material on the go.


----------



## rkenshin (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll get whatever has a great review from here.. So far both DSLink and NinjaDS are seriously dissapointing..

DSXtreme seems to take forever just to run a game or homebrew app with stupid confirmation screens..

Hopefully this will be simple and effective..


----------



## luukcc (Oct 23, 2006)

QUOTE(GamerGuyDude @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> QUOTE(kalimero @ Sep 23 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(GamerGuyDude @ Sep 23 2006 said:
> ...



Some of us have GBA(s) and GBA flash cards and just got a DS(s).
Slot 1 solution(with SD card and passme) make sense, because I can still use slot 2 for my GBA flash cards.


----------



## jtroye32 (Nov 8, 2006)

This is what's stopping me from dishing out the 120 bones for the DS-X (if only it had expandable memory)... plus I read somewhere it's going to be $45. I think it's worth the wait - hopefully we won't be disappointed. Just wish they had more information about a US release and pricing on the official site. The US market is really too big to not be included in the distribution of this thing.


----------



## thefoxhole (Nov 8, 2006)

Yea, I am constantly searching the internet for info on acekard and ninjapass x9. I am stoaked!


----------



## jtroye32 (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(thefoxhole @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> Yea, I am constantly searching the internet for info on acekard and ninjapass x9. I am stoaked!



oh yeah, forgot about ninjapass x9... I guess if one falls through hopefully the other will pull through. I'm stoked too!


----------



## jtroye32 (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> GamerGuyDude is right I think, on the "best of both worlds" thing slot 2 has going for it. But I'll buy something like this anyway since I have a fixed-memory card right now, and would like a removable media option. Why not buy a slot one card and fill it with DS games, and movies and whatnot, and use the slot 2 card for a giant wad of GBA games? All that, with nothing "sticking out" would be awesome.
> 
> And btw, I don't care if they "gay it up", as long as they let me un-gay it, then re-gay it to my ambiguously heterosexual specifications.




yeah, can't you just use the passme option in the slot 1 card with a gba cart in slot 2 for all your gba needs? wouldn't that be the perfect solution? because the Acekard boasts 100% ds compatibility so just get a gba cart with 100% GBA compatibility for the best combination you can have. (correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## serinamdi (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello,

I'm new on this forum and just want to say hi and what's up. Also, I want to meet new friends and hopefully
I can make some good posts for all of you.

Bye for now.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

serinamdi said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I'm new on this forum and just want to say hi and what's up. Also, I want to meet new friends and hopefully
> I can make some good posts for all of you.
> ...


You bumped an extremely, extremely old thread.


----------



## alex (Dec 28, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> serinamdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He did that too on Back2School


----------

